# Larnaca-Nicosia bus



## hey4646 (Mar 30, 2011)

Hi there 
Has anyone got information on the prices of single tickets, or even better, weekly or monthly ones?
Thanx!


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

hey4646 said:


> Hi there
> Has anyone got information on the prices of single tickets, or even better, weekly or monthly ones?
> Thanx!


http://media.visitcyprus.com/media/Downloads/BUSES_ROUTES.pdf

courtesy the wonders of google


----------

